# Still got a big problem!



## GILLY123 (Jul 11, 2009)

I made a thread the other week about my weight not going up, ahhh f*£k it ill just explain again.

Im doing a cycle of test e on my 9th week, was on oxy 50s for first 4 - 6 weeks and made great gains, 16lbs, 1.5" on my arms, strength went through the roof, you get the picture, however i havent made any gains since, not in muscle anyways.

My weight was not going up since i came off oxy 50s however my strength was still going up, so ive upped my cals and put on 2 - 3 lbs of fat.

I cant stop thinking that i have hit a plateau, so today i am going to change my training drastically and start doing some form of gvt for a few weeks just to see if it breaks my plateau. good idea ? or are there better plateau breakers i could use ?

Towards the end of my 4 - 6 weeks on oxy 50s, my gains plateaud and my muscles were feeling soft, i figured i was overtraining, so i took 4 days off all training and kept my protein intake high, and over these 4 days my arms grew half an inch, and that is the exact point that my gains plateaud completely. I have tried to take a good few days off all training and keep my protein & calroies high again and it just didnt work at all second time round.

PLEASE could someone give me some much needed help as it is close to the end of my cycle and i am gonna come off not much bigger than i was when i started, really upsetting to be honest!

I eat a clean diet consisting of, lean meat e.g chnicken breast, tuna, extra lean beef.

Good complex carbs e.g wholemeal pasta, wholemeal bread, brown rice, oats, wholemeal wraps.

fibrous vegetables, green beans, broccoli, milk, banannas, whey protein etc.

Any help would be fantastic!


----------



## GILLY123 (Jul 11, 2009)

i also eat goot fats , hazel nuts, peanuts, brazilnuts, olive oil, peanut butter, take multivitamins, fish oil, milk thistle etc


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

GILLY123 said:


> I made a thread the other week about my weight not going up, ahhh f*£k it ill just explain again.
> 
> Im doing a cycle of test e on my 9th week, was on oxy 50s for first 4 - 6 weeks and made great gains, 16lbs, 1.5" on my arms, strength went through the roof, you get the picture, however i havent made any gains since, not in muscle anyways.
> 
> ...


read this twice and still don't understand. you're gunna end your cycle not much bigger than when you started, but say you've gained 16lbs and 1.5 inches on your arms.

eh ?


----------



## Beowulf1100 (Dec 6, 2008)

Bodyworks said:


> read this twice and still don't understand. you're gunna end your cycle not much bigger than when you started, but say you've gained 16lbs and 1.5 inches on your arms.
> 
> eh ?


I think he is saying the gains where on the 4-6 week oxy 50s cycle


----------



## GILLY123 (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah you read it right, in your opinion is that much bigger ? because i personally dont think it is.

Regardless of whether you think 16 lbs & 1.5 inches on my arms is much bigger, I should still have kept gaining when i stopped taking oxy 50s, therefore there is obviously something wrong!

Any help would be great!


----------



## GILLY123 (Jul 11, 2009)

Beowulf1100 said:


> I think he is saying the gains where on the 4-6 week oxy 50s cycle


yes that is exactly what i am tryin to say! Just in a lot more detail lol


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

Personally, i think this is more likely to be in the amount of water the oxy's had you retaining... that 'soft' look could most definitely be put down to all the extra water - as could the strength gains to a certain extent..

In the past ive found that if ive front loaded extensively (and especially on oxy's) that its an uphill struggle from then on - purely through bloat.


----------



## GILLY123 (Jul 11, 2009)

andyboro said:


> Personally, i think this is more likely to be in the amount of water the oxy's had you retaining... that 'soft' look could most definitely be put down to all the extra water - as could the strength gains to a certain extent..
> 
> In the past ive found that if ive front loaded extensively (and especially on oxy's) that its an uphill struggle from then on - purely through bloat.


thanks for the reply, any advice on what i could do to get my gains going again, how have you done it yourself in the past ?


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

hmm... couple of options really IMO - either run an AI and get shot of the water (which would mean a decent drop in weight no doubt) or just keep at it... how long have you got left on your cycle?


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

the other thing is - because of things like water retention - weight doesnt neccesarily = gains..


----------



## GILLY123 (Jul 11, 2009)

iv got 3 weeks mate but i was thinking of extending it due to not putting on any mass for 3 - 4 weeks, its pretty pointless keeping at what i am doing as im not putting any mass on, maybe a change in routine like i suggested ?


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

see, id go the other way if im honest - if you've only got 3 weeks to go then id take another week and just come off.. may as well save the gear for the next time.

a change im routine may help - cant hurt to give it a go as long as it doesnt mean a drastic drop in weight on the bar as that+upcoming PCT wouldnt be a good combination for me.


----------



## GILLY123 (Jul 11, 2009)

andyboro said:


> see, id go the other way if im honest - if you've only got 3 weeks to go then id take another week and *just come off*.. may as well save the gear for the next time.
> 
> a change im routine may help - cant hurt to give it a go as long as it doesnt mean a drastic drop in weight on the bar as that+upcoming PCT wouldnt be a good combination for me.


I was actualy considering that, maybe come off and cut for a month or two then go back on and leave out the oxys, or any front loading for that matter.

Thanks for your help mate, much appreciated!


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

thats definitely the sensible plan id say mate 8)

no worries...


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If Dexter Jackson could add 16lbs to his frame for this years Olympia everyone would be blown away, that is a huge jump in bodyweight.

I'm guessing you haven't done many courses from the way you speak Gilly, your expectations are not realistic my friend. Stay away from the scales and work from the mirror, that is the truest judge and jury of your gains.


----------



## GILLY123 (Jul 11, 2009)

Extreme said:


> If Dexter Jackson could add 16lbs to his frame for this years Olympia everyone would be blown away, that is a huge jump in bodyweight.
> 
> I'm guessing you haven't done many courses from the way you speak Gilly, your expectations are not realistic my friend. Stay away from the scales and work from the mirror, that is the truest judge and jury of your gains.


Your right this is actualy my first, i dont really know how much to expect, just thought i would put on quite a bit more than i already have.

You are obviously a lot more clued up on all this than me, so i will take all this in and use it to my benefit.

Cheers for your criticism!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

so for your first cycle you stacked test and oxy's. AND you aren't happy with a 1.5inch gain on your arms and 16lbs in how many weeks was it six ?

My freind, be prepared to have many many dissapointing courses to come cos you are NEVER going to grow anything like that quickly ever again. You started by using the two strongest compounds in the bodybuilders arsenal so whatever you run next time ain't gunna come close to achieving what you just did. so why not just use the same two drugs again then ? try it and see what results you get. don't get me wrong, you can still get gains over the coming years of course, but you never grow like you do on your first course, especially if your first course is what you took. whoever suggested your 1st course really did you no favours mate.

And be prepared to loose a lot of weight when you come off. this will show you how much water retention your gains actually were.


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

good advice judge ya self from overal look and feel the mirror will never lie, unless its one of them ones from the fair lol dont rely on scales weight is just that.. muscle is much harder to gain dont read to much in to it all ya best gains are seen when u diet just keep pumping keep at it give ya self sum time gain a few pounds of muscle give it a year slim down and be supprised. if u go back on the gear go basic, take summing for strenth too stromba etc and sust etc the heavyer u can press the more muscle u will gain just get hardcore with ya workouts and it will come in time. but remember out of the 16 pounds u propb only put 2 pounds of muscle on if that but its still a improvement from befor u started thats what its allabout improving a step at a time if u can put 5 pounds of quality muscle in a year u will notice imence diffrences


----------

